# North carolina



## phatchick69 (Apr 25, 2014)

So just wandering any other chicken lovers out ther from the peidmont north carolina area


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

From Fuquay Varina.


----------



## rabbitsandchicken (Mar 27, 2014)

I live on the line in va


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

rabbitsandchicken said:


> I live on the line in va


I have always wanted to move up that way it's nice up that way especially when it's close to the Blue Ridge parkway.


----------

